# Beagle wanted!



## flbell (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi there!
Does anybody know where we can adopt a beagle please? We have researched the breed over and over again and it is the perfect dog for us, now we just have to find one! Any suggestions??
Many thanks,
Fern


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Beagle Welfare & Advice : Re-Homing List

Beagle » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Have you tried your local rescue centres?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

as Nonnie has already suggested, the Beagle Welfare would be the best place to start. They have lots of dogs needing homes, and will offer you loads of advice.


----------



## flbell (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, we've tried all the local rescue centres...apparently they rarely appear as rescue dogs? Well, in this area anyway - Lincolnshire. Any ideas?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the list of Beagle welfare that the KC holds:

Beagle Breed Rescue â¢ The Kennel Club

You may have to travel a bit.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Beagle Welfare Scheme
Lesley Rootham, Re-homing officer, Tel: 0845 478 6317
Di Deakin, Bristol & South West, Tel: 01275 873305
Bob & Chris Cole, Cambs, Norfolk, Northants, Tel: 01945 420553
Denise Close Cumbria, North Lancs Tel: 01524 733573
Clare Clark, Derbyshire, Tel: 01298 70631
Helen Rogers Kent/South London Tel: 01474 872302
Alan & Elaine Hill, Leicestershire, Tel: 01530 814014
*Doug & Wendy Hall, Lincolnshire, Tel: 01406 540419*
Helen Hatton, Merseyside, Tel: 01925 270274
Sue Fielding, Norfolk, Tel: 01842 861762
Sandy Purves, Edinburgh, Tel: 0131 3341030
Patience Walden, Southern, England Tel: 01420 588532
Lesley Rootham, Central/West Wales, Tel: 01239 698552
Mike & Jackie Williamson, SW Wales, Tel: 01348 831862
Sue Hall, West Sussex, Tel: 01730 815148
Tim James & Angela Ismond, Wiltshire, Tel: 01264 791928


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

it is pretty rare for them to come up in rescue, though it does happen occasionally. 
when i was raising money for the Beagle Welfare last year, i was in contact with Lesley Rootham who is the rehoming officer. Lovely lady. I havent had a look down their rehoming list for a while. i may go have a wee looksie right now.

You should definitely contact them though.


----------



## flbell (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a great help! Thank you everyone! I'll get on the phone tomorrow!  xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ohhh ive just had a look on the list, there is some lovely dogs on there, and a huge range in age. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

a couple here

Beagle » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

A few Beagles around me (in Doncaster) have been rehomed as the owners fell for the cute pupppies and did not research into the breed. They can be noisy and destructive, and when they find a scent their recall is non-existant


Out of the half dozen Beagles I have met on walks in the last few years, I now only see one elderly one (always on a lead), so they must not be the ideal pet.


----------



## Trackerbob (Jun 8, 2009)

May be worth contacting any local beagle packs- that's where we got our Widget from. Not quite 'show' beagles, but IMO much better :smile5:


----------



## ANNIE WEAVER (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi we have a 1 year old girl english tri colour beagle. My daughter has had a university opportunity and we not be able to be at home to look after her, and i am at worl all day.

If you are interested please let us know:

07731814819


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

ANNIE WEAVER said:


> Hi we have a 1 year old girl english tri colour beagle. My daughter has had a university opportunity and we not be able to be at home to look after her, and i am at worl all day.
> 
> If you are interested please let us know:
> 
> 07731814819


Please rehome via a reputable rescue 
Beagle welfare can give you lots of advice and may be able to rehome for you
Beagle Welfare

This thread is 3 years old so I doubt the original poster is still looking.


----------

